# 8 lug big car wheels / brakes



## PontiacPaul (Dec 22, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried to install 8 lug wheels on an A body from the big Pontiacs I don't think I have ever seen it done and was wondering if there is some major incompatability?


----------

